# Shimano NX01 chain wanted



## headcoat (18 Feb 2016)

Can anyone help me get one of these chains, looks like Shimano have stopped doing them, but there may still be some lying around in LBS. If you see one i'd appreciate picking it up for me, they seem to be around £14.99 I will obviously reimburse you and pay postage of course, unless you want to do it for free


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Feb 2016)

About 20 of these should do it
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/213...GXfUGoP3eMD7Uw-LYxfVh9YOHn1h-6QJqCBoCsMjw_wcB

That is far cheaper than 60 of these
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/235...Kt9rCh-YEnpWDxeq7iTW4zN6gbMXDv_GwmBoCIYnw_wcB


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Feb 2016)

Being serious for a second - http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/3051/prod...speed-chain-1-2-x-1-8--silver--114-links.aspx


----------



## headcoat (18 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the repy, I'd seen them on etsy and was thinking of doing the same and selling my old one on there 

Also see the fatbirds one and if you scroll down its out of stock.

Had no luck with any internet sites. 

Maybe I will have to settle with a regular chain.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Feb 2016)

Ooops, bad scrolling on my part - you could call these guys http://www.bikeshack.net/www.bikeshack.net/info.php?p=5&pid=2860917&ack=9


----------

